# Bead Blast Finish



## Charlie

Not sure if this is the proper "sub" forum or not but................where can one get a superb (in my opinion) bead blast finish like the one shown on the revolver below? I'm sure S&W would do it but I would also like to know who else does this kind of work. I don't know where this picture came from but that is one BEAUTIFUL handgun! Any help would be appreciated. :smt033


----------



## DJ Niner

Many full-service gunsmiths will do bead- or grit-blasting. I've even used the local Gander Mountain gunsmith to get a revolver grit-blasted. Check the yellow pages under "Guns and Gunsmiths", or the yellow pages for the nearest bigger (or big) city.

Here's a photo of my 3-inch Ruger GP-100 .357 that I had grit-blasted for a very non-reflective matte gray finish:


----------



## Charlie

Nice looking gun! I'm really beginning to warm up to that type of finish. I really like stainless guns but I'm not real wild about shiny. I'll explore who is available in Austin or San Antonio but I'm picky about who works on my stuff so I'll get references. I'm kinda' in the sticks so we really don't have a "full service" gunsmith around here. I have access to a bead blaster that I've used before for car and machine parts. I guess the issue would be disassembly and disassembly. I'm not quite ready to experiment on a gun. How does that finish wear? Do corners etc. get somewhat shiny from holster wear? I would think they would. My alloy frame pistol is beginning to show a few minor scratches from use and they seem to be more noticeable on the bead blasted surface than on the brushed stainless. *Rambling complete* ..... back to the internet. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner

Yes, the grit-blast will get shiny and show wear a bit quicker than a bead-blasted weapon. It also shows scratches easier. If you look at the barrel caliber stamping in the photo, you can see a tiny shiny scratch right at the end of the "CAL." That's okay with me, because this is a special-purpose weapon that doesn't get carried too much, and I like the darker finish. For general purposes, a bead-blast would probably wear better, and that's what I'm planning on for my Ruger .22 pistol.


----------



## gb6491

I did my model 60 with glass bead in a cabinet from Harbor Freight:








I also did the top rib in another medium for a duller finish. There are some more photos of it here:
http://gbrannon.bizhat.com/xs.html
Regards,
Greg


----------



## DJ Niner

Which cabinet did you get? Are any other add-on items required to do the bead blasting, or does the cabinet come with everything you need?

I'm thinking of getting one myself, so I can do some of my other guns as well as other, non-gun hobby work. Any info you can provide is appreciated!


----------



## gb6491

DJ Niner said:


> Which cabinet did you get? Are any other add-on items required to do the bead blasting, or does the cabinet come with everything you need?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one myself, so I can do some of my other guns as well as other, non-gun hobby work. Any info you can provide is appreciated!


Hi,
I have this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45411
When shopping for one I read a lot of discussion on different forums and most advise that this unit leaks media (It seems that a lot of the bench top models have some minor leaking or other faults). It does, from the bottom seam. I sealed mine with an adhesive caulk, which seems to have fixed it. Someone wrote that they used epoxy with good results. The unit also does not have a light. It comes with everything you need except the media and and the connector to hook up your compressor hose. Harbor Freight has a connector set for $3 http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94024

The unit does work though and I'm satisfied with it for the cost involved, but as it does have some problems I advise that you do a quick goggle search ("blast cabinets forum discussion" worked for me) before deciding 
what to get.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for the link and explanation!


----------

